# Colnago Active vs Giant TCR alloy?



## Carbonsnail (Jan 14, 2006)

I was wondering if anyone has owned or ridden both the Colnago Active and alloy framed version the Giant TCR. Im seeking a comparison of the two frames. Im considering getting an Active and was wondering how it compared to my 2004 TCR 1 Giant. Thanks Morgan.


----------



## odeum (May 9, 2005)

i'd like an active, it would be a great way to duplicate the fit of my bikes, however a giant would be a good sacrificial lamb for gross condition training miles or nefarious crits, though this is purely speculative, as i know what i wanna ride...

there is a giant forum here, the value of these bikes may be a deciding factor.


----------



## velociped jones (Mar 21, 2005)

haven't ridden the giant but can tell you that i love my active. i believe it's a 2004. it has compact geometry. anytime i'm near other cyclists, someone's sure to tell me how beautiful it looks. had it out for a couple hours today, and am still in love with it. a great way to get colnago quality at a reasonable price.


----------

